# Wheel loader plowing



## Jgar (Jul 27, 2021)

I recently purchased a wheel loader for plowing my private drive. My driveway is 2k feet long, double wide with a 75' x 120' turning - parking area. Years past I have always used a yard truck to clear snow so setting up and using a articulating loader is all new to me and that's why I'm here!.
My loader is a mid 70's Trojan 1700. It's powered by a Detroit 453 and weighs in at 21k lbs. This machine is in remarkably good condition. All tires have good tread and the fronts are loaded. The bucket is a factory 4 in 1 but it has been rebuilt and welded shut. However it does have 3 levers and aux hydraulic lines. I also have a set of new chains for the front tires if required. 
Currently I'm in the market for a used manual plow. I still have to service the loader so a power angle is not in the budget for this year. What is in the budget is a 10' highway plow like the one in the pic below. I do have concerns about a directional plow that you can change the angle and how effective it will be for plowing in my parking area? Any input about my loader set up or tips- tricks for plowing with a wheel loader would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Missing a lug nut


----------



## Jgar (Jul 27, 2021)

Wow, now that's an eye for detail and you are correct. Long ago that wheel must of loosened up (pre blue paint) because a few of the studs for that wheel have double lug nuts. That stud is damaged an will not accept a lug nut.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

After you operate the Loader a few times with the better visibility , articulating steering and the pleasant growl from the Detroit , you will never want to plow with a truck again .


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

You didn't happen to buy that from the Finger Lakes area did ya...


----------



## Jgar (Jul 27, 2021)

SHAWZER said:


> After you operate the Loader a few times with the better visibility , articulating steering and the pleasant growl from the Detroit , you will never want to plow with a truck again .


I've used it to do some driveway maintenance and get a few hours practice. This machine is going to be a game changer. My equipment experience is limited to TLBs and I was totally taken back by how a such a bigger machine is so much more maneuverable! With the Dretroit ear plugs and ear muffs are required.


----------



## Jgar (Jul 27, 2021)

Ajlawn1 said:


> You didn't happen to buy that from the Finger Lakes area did ya...


Nope, it came from southern New Hampshire. It was previously owned by a local oil company and they took very care of it.


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

Not sure how far it is for you or what your budget is but here is an option from CL in Providence:

https://providence.craigslist.org/for/d/kingston-11-viking-plow/7353042463.html
Lots of snow has been moved from parking areas with just a bucket or a one-way plow. A power angle is just quicker and provides more options on where to place the snow.

Have fun with the project and be sure to post more photos.


----------

